# How many Starting Lineups will Isiah Have?



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks 2006-7 Season with 90% of a Healthy Roster at the Start of the regular season should have a Starting 5 Unit of the Same Players for their first 25 games of the season, plus average 24 minutes of playingtime together in each of those 25 games to gain Chemistry among the STARTERS so the Bench Players could follow their LEAD. * 

So far this offseason we Knick-Fans Know the Knicks Starting-5 Lineup stands with: 

*PG-Marbury 
SG-Francis
SF-Jefferies
PF-Frye
C-Curry* 
6Th-Man Crawford
7Th-Man Lee
8th-Man 

*What do you guys think? *


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *The Knicks 2006-7 Season with 90% of a Healthy Roster at the Start of the regular season should have a Starting 5 Unit of the Same Players for their first 25 games of the season, plus average 24 minutes of playingtime together in each of those 25 games to gain Chemistry among the STARTERS so the Bench Players could follow their LEAD. *
> 
> So far this offseason we Knick-Fans Know the Knicks Starting-5 Lineup stands with:
> 
> ...


Q will be the 8th man.I could see him in the running for 6th man of the year.

He will bounce back this year as last year he had tragic family deaths in his family (His Brother muder) And he lost his mom to breast cancer.

Throw in Larry Brown's bull**** and it was disaster for him.


He has alot of talent not to bounce back.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JiE4Ift9wss



> Richardson was born to Lee and Emma Richardson. In 1992, he lost his mother to breast cancer and also his brother, Bernard, was shot and killed in Chicago. Another of Richardson's brothers, Lee Jr., was murdered in 2005 in Chicago during a robbery. In honor of his lost family members, Richardson has a tattoo that says, "This period in my life gives me the strength to succeed." Richardson also memoralized his brother with a tattoo on his right forearm, a permanent reminder that the toughest season in his career had little to do with the losses on the court. A portrait of his brother Lee and his nickname, Catalyst, is also tattooed on Richardson.
> Richardson dated and was engaged to R&B singer Brandy Norwood. They have since split. He is also to be rumored to have been involved in a relationship with Esther Baxter.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quentin_Richardson


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Q will be the 8th man.I could see him in the running for 6th man of the year.
> 
> He will bounce back this year as last year he had tragic family deaths in his family (His Brother muder) And he lost his mom to breast cancer.


Just becuase he dosnt have issues off the court this year does not mean he will have a good year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It depends on if Francis is shipped out or not. I can easily see Crawford breaking into the line-up. So Ill go with 2. Make that 3 for good measures


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *The Knicks 2006-7 Season with 90% of a Healthy Roster at the Start of the regular season should have a Starting 5 Unit of the Same Players for their first 25 games of the season, plus average 24 minutes of playingtime together in each of those 25 games to gain Chemistry among the STARTERS so the Bench Players could follow their LEAD. *
> 
> So far this offseason we Knick-Fans Know the Knicks Starting-5 Lineup stands with:
> 
> ...


I'd agree with both you and frank about the rotation (including Quentin Richardson) this year. I feel the versatility that our team possess (possibly our greatest strength) is present in these 8 individuals. You have a solid ball handler on the court throughout the course of the game with any combination of Marbury, Francis and/or Crawford. You have shooters with range such as Channing Frye, Quentin Richardson and Jamal Crawford. You have your two ying and yang defensive swingmen in Quentin Richardson who can cover physical offensive players and Jefferies who covers more mobile offensive players. You have your energy guy in David Lee who also provides a pretty good all around game capable of giving both Frye and Curry a breather and giving us the option of a hustle defender on the blocks. You have Curry whose your low post scorer. Crawford whose your 6th man, etc. Anything a team could really use is there in this lineup if you play them to their strength's. If at any point and time that we feel we want to slow the tempo down, I feel we could even include Jalen Rose as our half court PG, who I feel much more comfortable with than Jamal in that kind of system.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I would really love to see Lee as the "7th Man" but I still find it hard to believe that Zeke is going to play him over the two-headed pf minute-hogging monster (rose and taylor).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Just becuase he dosnt have issues off the court this year does not mean he will have a good year.


Considering every other year for him was a good year aside from last, I think there's a good chance that he more likely than not rebounds. Time to get his body together as a bench player may do his career well as it did Antonio McDyess when he first got to the Pistons. I think we should run him more often and look to set him up on plays where he looks to post up and exploit his natural physical gifts and skills.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I'd agree with both you and frank about the rotation (including Quentin Richardson) this year. I feel the versatility that our team possess (possibly our greatest strength) is present in these 8 individuals. You have a solid ball handler on the court throughout the course of the game with any combination of Marbury, Francis and/or Crawford. You have shooters with range such as Channing Frye, Quentin Richardson and Jamal Crawford. You have your two ying and yang defensive swingmen in Quentin Richardson who can cover physical offensive players and Jefferies who covers more mobile offensive players. You have your energy guy in David Lee who also provides a pretty good all around game capable of giving both Frye and Curry a breather and giving us the option of a hustle defender on the blocks. You have Curry whose your low post scorer. Crawford whose your 6th man, etc. Anything a team could really use is there in this lineup if you play them to their strength's. If at any point and time that we feel we want to slow the tempo down, I feel we could even include Jalen Rose as our half court PG, who I feel much more comfortable with than Jamal in that kind of system.



*After Lastseason fiasco with never finding a Starting Lineup to apease the coach, it lead this Knick Team to a 23-59 season.* 

Hopefully, Coach Isiah have learned from that and Pick 6 Players after the Preseason games to be the Starters at the First Regular Season game, and hopefully these same 6-Players are the same Starters throughout the entire 82 game season. 

*I use the term 6-Players because the 6th-Man off the bench is just as important as the 5-Starting Players (This Knick Roster have FOUR decent 6th-Man on their bench). * 

I'm not comfortable with Francis starting alongside of PG-Marbury in the Backcourt only because the Knicks have SG-Crawford who earned the Starting Spot at the SG-Position throughout his performance as a Knick Player. 

*A strong fact is the last time Knick-Fans actually seen the Backcourt of Marbury/Crawford on the court together for 6 to 12 minute stretches was during coach Lenny Wilkins stay. * 
Coach Herb Williams mostly played PG-Jamison & Crawford during Marbury "I'm the Best PG in the NBA" season.

*Marbury/Crawford was a dangerous Backcourt with Nazr at the Center and PF-K-Thomas as the cleanup man.* It was 6.10 SF-Tim Thomas having a bad season by missing so many easy 10 to 12 footers over smaller defenders and letting that distract him from getting back on defense game after game. 

*Last Year offseason, SG-Crawford trained especially hard to co-exist with Marbury in the backcourt, * but never got a decent chance to spend a decent amount of playingtime with Marbury on the court except in those seven games inwhich the Knicks WON six of them consecutively at the start of the year. 

*Steve Francis DEMAND at being a Starter on the Knicks is good and Bad,* because 9 out of 10 Francis could Co-Exist with Marbury in the Backcourt, and Crawford in the Backcourt too. 
However, when it comes to matching-up on certain oponents the Marbury/Crawford backcourt will be needed the most in the game because of their chemistry together to attack the weakside. 

*At the Starting SF the Knicks have a spot shooter in Jalen Rose (100% better than Q.Rich), and three help defenders in Jefferies, Lee, and Balkman. 
So Jefferies may Start and Jalen may become his backup (Jalen & Marbury is very close friends with Isiah). * 
Balkman will be needed to help defend Stars like Kobe, Lebron, Wade, Melo, RJ & Carter, T-Mac, Redd, and Ginobli, because these players has the tendency to get the best defenders into early foul trouble. 

*Automatically, without a doubt or guess Curry is the Knicks Starting Center, and Frye is the Starting PF. * 
And James & Lee are their Backups. 
Although, I like James/Frye together and Curry/Lee together, 
Both Curry & Frye still should be the Knicks STARTERS. 

*The Knicks three-Players out of the 12-Man Roster should be (IL): * 

*1) Malik Rose * (as much as I Like his Player-Coach style on the bench he did not step-up to the plate vs Larry Brown on behalf of the Players.) 

*2) Q.Rich * (He does not belong in N.Y. let alone on the Knicks team. There is no place for him N.Y. it's over populated already.)

*3) Rookie Collins * ( I want him in every Knick workout and practice defending against Marbury, Francis, Crawford, and Nate. Playingtime will be available come injury time and in the Midseason.)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd go like this:

PG: Marbury/Nate/Jamal
SG: Francis/Jamal/Qrich
SF: Jeffries/Rose/Balkman
PF: James/Lee/Balkman
C: Curry/Frye/Balkman

IR: Rose Taylor Collins


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> I'd go like this:
> 
> PG: Marbury/Nate/Jamal
> SG: Francis/Jamal/Qrich
> ...


Jerome James isn't quick enough to stay in front less mobile centers let alone 4's in the league. Was that a typo or do you really believe he should start?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

50


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say about 10 lineups which i think is about avg.

40 + will not happen again.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Jerome James isn't quick enough to stay in front less mobile centers let alone 4's in the league. Was that a typo or do you really believe he should start?


Jerome is 7-1 300 somethin pounds. The quickness he gives up on the defensive end should be brute strength on the offensive end. We got good help defenders if he gets blown by sometimes, and Isiah should be able to comprehend the ability to make switches.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> Jerome is 7-1 300 somethin pounds. The quickness he gives up on the defensive end should be brute strength on the offensive end. We got good help defenders if he gets blown by sometimes, and Isiah should be able to comprehend the ability to make switches.


We don't need more offensive players at the 4 and 5 spots especially when we already have Frye whose easily a better offensive player. If what you stated was a typo then brute strength is quickly being replaced by finesse which is evident by guys like Boris Diaw, Kurt Thomas, Chris Bosh, Jermaine O'neal, etc playing the 5 position. Even if it were possible to play James at the 4 (despite him not being able to stay on the floor at the 5 against less mobile players), our help defense is not all that great which is evident by the fact of how we sucked so bad on that end of the floor last year. Comprehending the need for switches and being able to make them effective with the personnel you have are two COMPLETELY different things.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

jerome james in my opinion is actually pretty mobile , but he is overweight and out of shape and cant keep it up for very long, but last season he had a couple of dominant moments.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Exactly, we should give him proper playingtime to see if he can actually be worth half that MLE contract. Also just to screw around, we should let Jalen play some PG. J.Rose did amazing as the Knicks PG when we acquired him last season. In that Rockets game, his first one as a Knick he proved he can be a leader when given the oppurtunity. He's also 6-7 so he's got a major size advantage on the average PG.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> Exactly, we should give him proper playingtime to see if he can actually be worth half that MLE contract. Also just to screw around, we should let Jalen play some PG. J.Rose did amazing as the Knicks PG when we acquired him last season. In that Rockets game, his first one as a Knick he proved he can be a leader when given the oppurtunity. He's also 6-7 so he's got a major size advantage on the average PG.


Jerome James may be mobile for a man 300 lbs but I do not consider him to be mobile enough to cover men 250 lbs and lighter. I guess playing time will come his way once we actually find a way to keep the guy on the floor. He probably has to rack up the most fouls in the shortest amount of time. As for J.Rose, I like the idea of playing him at PG only when we slow the ball down. I think we should have a couple lineups where we have both he, Frye and Curry together with the intent of exploiting teams in a half court set.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope we don't have alot of them.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks Bench will become their prime source of energy to put WINS in their Record Column. 
Bench Players such as: * 
PG-Nate
SG-Crawford (should be Starter)
SF-Jalen & Balkman
PF-Lee & Taylor
C-James 

*These Bench-Players will be the cause of alot of WINS this season. * 

With a Starting Lineup of: 

PG-Marbury
SG-Francis
SF-Jefferies
PF-Frye
C-Curry 

With the right system and the study play together as a Starting-UNIT the Knicks starting-5 should be able to hang close with some of the best starting units in the NBA. 

*Notice Q.Rich, Malik, and Collins are not in the 12-Man Roster... *


----------

